# 4th SBDU "Band the Slam" Inshore Classic



## Capt_Jeff (Feb 19, 2007)

Gang,

If we get more than (3) three mirco-skiff type boats, I will open up an additional break-out catagory.

We're down to the wire but I'm sure I can find a prize for you *"skinny water"* guys!!!


----------



## Capt_Jeff (Feb 19, 2007)

Before we get into a pissin match @ the tourney, can someone give me the definition of *"micro skiff"*


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

We try not to define it because we are inclusive around here ;D I understand that you have to draw the line somewhere though when it comes to a tournament.

For the purposes of a tournament I would go with:

- Must be a skiff design.
- All Gheenoes, ECC Gladesmen, HB Glades Skiff, Dusky 14, Sundowner Explorer
- Other boats to consider based up criteria are:
1. A skiff design
2. Legally rated for 25 HP or less
3. Narrow beamed boat. Less than 60"
4. Light weight design
- Overall HP should be capped at 40 HP (This is the rating for a Gheenoe Super)

If its too complicated you can all ways go with a small boat division and say 40 HP or less.


----------



## Capt_Jeff (Feb 19, 2007)

We just wanted to thank everyone for thier support on last Saturday's event.

We had 144 anglers fish & double that in spectators during Saturday's weigh-in.

After expenses, we cleared over $12,000 dollars.

See you next year!!!


Capt Jeff Kraynik
South Brevard Ducks Unlimited
Band the Slam


*Band the Slam 2007 
Results * 


*Trout* 
1) Chris Kaminski 8.05
2) Steve Spangler 7.65
3) Tim Strange 6.95

*Redfish * 
1) Druddy Tyson 6.55
2) Tim Walsh 6.5
3) Rocky Van Hoose 6.05

*Snook * 
1) Joe Shaw 11.45
2) 11.05
3) Jerry Siedell 10.05

*Trash Slam* 
1) Chris Kamanski 7.75
2) Joe Shaw 
3) 
4) Kevin Kamilla 

*Redfish Spots* 
Rocky Van Hoose 7

*Lady Angler* 
Pam Williams 5.35

*Wader * 
Chris Joles 4.65

*Micro* 
Tim Strange 6.95

*Captain/Guide* 
Capt. Roland Jones 7.7

*Slam-Trout/Redfish* 
Joe Shaw 17.02

*Grand Slam-Trout/Redfish/Snook* 
Jerry Siedell 17.95


----------

